
Feds: Google stops challenging most US warrants for data on overseas servers - kartD
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/feds-google-stops-challenging-most-us-warrants-for-data-on-overseas-servers/
======
secfirstmd
What a crappy potential violation of the sovereignty of my country (Ireland)
and others where Google holds data. It's a stupid and unnecessary slippery
slope of extraterritorial power by the US. We and most other countries were
Google has data centres, already have proven legal arrangements for coperation
with the US.

I hope dozens of countries start issuing extraterratorial warrants for data
that forces US companies to hand over data held in the US. Lets see what
happens then...the sooner the resultant outcry and general clusterf*ck happens
and this issue is binned, the better.

~~~
ringaroundthetx
> It's a stupid and unnecessary slippery slope of extraterritorial power by
> the US

The slippery slope argument was relevant maybe 60 years ago, that ship has
sailed mate.

> I hope dozens of countries start issuing extraterratorial warrants for data
> that forces US companies to hand over data held in the US. Lets see what
> happens then...

The US will more clearly tell them to f* off, in case there was any shred of
ambiguity left about what has been going on here, will threaten to remove some
form of funding, will threaten to boot them out of some form of alliance, will
threaten to sanction them, and so on, until compliance is restored. And then
everyone can go on pretending their sovereignty isn't nominal because the US
won't mess with anybody's traditions.

This will continue to work as long as Russia is the boogeyman.

------
ringaroundthetx
> Google, in a statement, told Ars that it supported recently introduced
> legislation (PDF) authorizing Internet service providers to surrender
> overseas data with a warrant.

Wait.... thats even worse than "stop challenging". Yes, clarifying that it
must be done with a warrant is nice, but this doesn't solve the problem they
were challenging which was that the seizure orders can often conflict with the
laws of the areas where the data is.

